# 1 Gallon Horlicks



## bucky902 (May 30, 2013)

Picked this 1 gallon Horlick's up at the flea market i have a few difference sizes


----------



## bucky902 (May 30, 2013)

sizes


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

Is that 1 gallon or is it 2/3rds? It looks a little small to me. Fill it up for curiosity sake please.
 Nice as the Racine in the circle either way.


----------



## bucky902 (May 30, 2013)

I filled it up holds 12cups so it is 3/4 gallon


----------



## deenodean (May 30, 2013)

nice gets Steve-o...I never saw the large one before...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

They're weird. There are Imperial half's, 20 oz., Gallons and many others that are and aren't listed. I bought mine for $10 because I liked it at the time. I kept my sugar in it for a while but didn't like that measuring out was so difficult. 
 I looked it up later and the book was at $25-30. I doubt I'd get my ten back now. Maybe at a flea market but the shipping wouldn't make it worth while any other way.
 I figure they'd be perfect for marbles, buttons, spare change (if there is such a thing) etc.


----------



## johnv (Jul 28, 2016)

I am going though my mom's stuff and found one which I will post here.  It is about 10.5 " tall.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2016)

I like those Horlick's jars, only one I've got though is the little sample size, oddly enough.  I don't see them often, and I don't think I've seen a single one in Ontario or Quebec.  Not sure why.

As for that original one posted, I'm pretty sure that one's a store display.  I don't remember ever seeing a bottom like that on a non-display bottle at that time period.


----------



## jk666 (Jul 31, 2016)

I found this sample size recently.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2016)

I found 4 of those little sample sizes in a privy a few months ago. LEON.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's a large one from Montreal which is on sale at a local antiques mall (the tape is to secure a loose lid, which is possibly incorrectly matched with the jar). I've seen adverts in grocers' trade journals and these large sizes were part of the regular line offered to grocers for sale to the public and to restaurateurs, etc. for their customers.


----------

